# Text im Kreis herum schreiben



## eremet (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne z.B. um einen Kreis herum Text schreiben. D.h, je weiter der Text fortschreitet, desto mehr Neigung soll er erhalten. (Mir würde es sogar reichen, wenn der Text nur einen Halbkreis beschreibt)
Ich habe das schon mal gesehen, aber weis nicht, mit welchem Programm das geht. Mir stehen Adobe Photoshop, Freehand und sämmtliche freien Linux-Programme zur Verfügung.  Weis jemand von euch da Abhilfe?

danke

eremet


----------



## Hercules (6. März 2004)

Einen Pfad erstellen in die gewünschte Form bringen und dann das Pfadtextwerkzeug benutzen ... einfach oder?


----------

